# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Monty, balancing robot, Anybots Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Anybots Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Robot throws and catches a ball

Uploaded on Mar 3, 2007




> Monty is a dynamically balancing robot designed and built by Trevor Blackwell of Anybots Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Anybots - Monty, a human size, fully articulated robot 

 Uploaded on Jun 24, 2007




> Monty is the same size as a human adult and is capable of many of the same actions.

----------


## Airicist

Monty is stable

Published on Feb 25, 2015

----------

